# Anyone tried Brun Uusto Cheese



## Yakuta (Apr 13, 2010)

So I tried this cheese about a month ago and I absolutely love it.  I now keep it in my fridge for a quick snack.  It's not low in fat and calories but I love to have a small portion of it with some fruit as a snack.  

I brought mine at Whole Foods.  It's originally from Europe but Wisconsin makes good alternates.  You can get plain or the one seasoned with garlic and other seasoning.  

It's also called a bread cheese.  I just cut a peice and toast it on a skillet until it's nice brown and toasty, cut it into peices and enjoy it.  

Just wanted to share it with folks who have never heard of it.  It's like eating cheese bread without the bread but more delicious.  It's also a snack in my house for the kids when they come home from school and they love it as well.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up - I'll have to try it.  Saw it just the other day at our local Martin's supermarket & was wondering about it.


----------



## frozenstar (Apr 22, 2010)

Seems like I need to try this out as well... A friend of mine always talks about this and that she craves for it...


----------

